# How Did You Hear about this site??



## Sycamore624

Let us know how you found out about our little online home!


----------



## TreeTop

The year was 2007...

If I remember correctly, just searching for anything Sycamore basketball-related on the web and came across this goldmine.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ummm sycamorehoops,com from a friend of mine (female) lol. Long stroy...


----------



## Sackalot

I have known Jason for a long time....so he finally convinced me to come to the site.  It took me a while...but he never pushed me to post.  It was funny, his lack of suggesting it, lead me to be more interested.


----------



## BankShot

After being released from my straight jacket during a "visit" to Katherine Hamilton, your website was mentioned in a group therapy session. Since all the X-rated sites on the in-house KH PC's were password protected allowing only Dr.'s & Therapist use, I was pretty much restricted to the ISU sports scene. :naughty:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> After being released from my straight jacket during a "visit" to Katherine Hamilton, your website was mentioned in a group therapy session. Since all the X-rated sites on the in-house KH PC's were password protected allowing only Dr.'s & Therapist use, I was pretty much restricted to the ISU sports scene. :naughty:



I knew it.....!


----------



## BankShot

Not a surprise...Morgan knows e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g! If you don't watch out, you might over take Todd Golden's position.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bank, you might want your therapist there at Krazy Kate's to help you get over your animus towards Golden!!!  Just because he calls you out in the newspaper once...:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

_please note the liberal use of sarcasm in this post..._


----------



## 4Q_iu

Probably a random google search OR a link from a fellow MVC member site


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Not a surprise...Morgan knows e-v-e-r-y-t-h-i-n-g! If you don't watch out, you might over take Todd Golden's position.



I remind you: "It's not what you know or who you know, it's what you think you know and who you think knows you" (that's a lot to wrap your head around but bare with me) and I think that I know everything... 

However there is a big gap between an individual who thinks they know everything and one whom is stubborn. I don't consider myself to be stubborn and am open to others opinions...


----------



## BankShot

IndyTreeFan said:


> Bank, you might want your therapist there at Krazy Kate's to help you get over your animus towards Golden!!!  Just because he calls you out in the newspaper once...:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:
> 
> _please note the liberal use of sarcasm in this post..._



"The Prophet" has also cast blanket criticism of BOTH Forums, as if HIS opinions hold greater substance. Hell, when he's "running on empty," he dips into these Forums and sifts thru the popular ideas for his own Trib-Star agenda(s)!

By the way...anyone seen Tyler Cutter around campus lately?


----------



## HoopMaster

*It was in the Vigo County Jail*

I was finishing my stint for selling blackmarket Brad Miley Jerseys and when Morgan was arrested, I saw the officers ripping off his Sycamorehoops.com tshirt as he was being searched for a yet to be released charge.........


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BankShot said:


> By the way...anyone seen Tyler Cutter around campus lately?



*I HOPE *he's having a good season...:bigsmile:

You know I'm just playin' with 'ya!!!


----------



## BankShot

Ya...right!  You're starting to sound like Darrell Allen.

Cutter's somewhere down in TN @ an NAIA powerhouse called Lee University. I think it's located off of I-75 about 50 mi S. of Knoxville. Must be one of those Confederate institutions w/ grey uniforms!

http://www.leeuniversity.edu/goleeflames/basketball/stats.aspx


----------



## Sackalot

Lee University is a chritian centered university affiliated with the Church of God...not the confederacy.  Just because the name is Lee doesn't mean it is confederate, even if you are joking.  

You want to find a school that has a great confederate history look to Washington and Lee University where Robert E. Lee was the president and helped to develop the concept of liberal education, starting the first school of journalism, the idea of elective courses, etc.  Robert E. Lee essentially started the entire concept of higher education that we practice today though he gets no credit for it, because people refuse to realize the important role he played in the country after the War, they only remember that he was the General of the confederate Army and that an orange Dodge Charger was named after him.  He surrenedered and then moved to Lexington, VA in an effort to educate the young men of the US to become good citizens, supportive of their government and to end all hostility toward the north.  He was a strong supporter of reconsiliation and restoring the Union after the war.  He was a tremendous individual whom made a true difference in the world after the war.  His influences in higher education are present today as well as the fact that he was an amazing field commander whom is still studied in every war college in the world.  Military officers study Alexander the Great, Hannibal, Ceasar, Napolean, Washington and General Robert E. Lee because of their extraordinary accomplishments as field commanders.  He fought a war that was, essentially impossible to win, and won countless battles because he and his Generals were the best trained but had far less soldiers, far less supplies and were far less equiped.  Lee was a great American whom should be heralded by Americans, not made fun of.  Remember those that win the war write the history books...Lee never cashed in when he could have by writing a book or selling his name, instead he took his place as a truely honorable man by going back to Virginia and doing what he thought was right by educating young men at Washington College (now Washington and Lee).

And don't forget that he was offered the command of the United States Army with the understanding that he would invade Virginia.  Think about that, he was being asked to invade and kill his friends, his family, is fellow Virginians.  He refused to do that and resigned his post in the US Army.   Would you invade your own state and kill people that you had known your entire life? 

As you can tell I am pretty passionate about this as I have a connection to Lee.  All I am saying is that the misconceptions that are prevalent about the causes of the Civil War and about Confederate Generals such as Lee and Jackson are the result of misinformation, unfair and unfounded lies promlogated by history books and history channel specials with about as much truth as Nancy Polosi.  That period in the history of our country was terrible, but it happened and the supposed facts that are taught about it in history classes in "northern" states are laughable and often simply incorrect.  

Again, I will now step off my soap box.


----------



## country123a

Quabachi said:


> The year was 2007...
> 
> If I remember correctly, just searching for anything Sycamore basketball-related on the web and came across this goldmine.



Exactly the same only searching for football...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> Lee University is a chritian centered university affiliated with the Church of God...not the confederacy.  Just because the name is Lee doesn't mean it is confederate, even if you are joking.
> 
> You want to find a school that has a great confederate history look to Washington and Lee University where Robert E. Lee was the president and helped to develop the concept of liberal education, starting the first school of journalism, the idea of elective courses, etc.  Robert E. Lee essentially started the entire concept of higher education that we practice today though he gets no credit for it, because people refuse to realize the important role he played in the country after the War, they only remember that he was the General of the confederate Army and that an orange Dodge Charger was named after him.  He surrenedered and then moved to Lexington, VA in an effort to educate the young men of the US to become good citizens, supportive of their government and to end all hostility toward the north.  He was a strong supporter of reconsiliation and restoring the Union after the war.  He was a tremendous individual whom made a true difference in the world after the war.  His influences in higher education are present today as well as the fact that he was an amazing field commander whom is still studied in every war college in the world.  Military officers study Alexander the Great, Hannibal, Ceasar, Napolean, Washington and General Robert E. Lee because of their extraordinary accomplishments as field commanders.  He fought a war that was, essentially impossible to win, and won countless battles because he and his Generals were the best trained but had far less soldiers, far less supplies and were far less equiped.  Lee was a great American whom should be heralded by Americans, not made fun of.  Remember those that win the war write the history books...Lee never cashed in when he could have by writing a book or selling his name, instead he took his place as a truely honorable man by going back to Virginia and doing what he thought was right by educating young men at Washington College (now Washington and Lee).
> 
> And don't forget that he was offered the command of the United States Army with the understanding that he would invade Virginia.  Think about that, he was being asked to invade and kill his friends, his family, is fellow Virginians.  He refused to do that and resigned his post in the US Army.   Would you invade your own state and kill people that you had known your entire life?
> 
> As you can tell I am pretty passionate about this as I have a connection to Lee.  All I am saying is that the misconceptions that are prevalent about the causes of the Civil War and about Confederate Generals such as Lee and Jackson are the result of misinformation, unfair and unfounded lies promlogated by history books and history channel specials with about as much truth as Nancy Polosi.  That period in the history of our country was terrible, but it happened and the supposed facts that are taught about it in history classes in "northern" states are laughable and often simply incorrect.
> 
> Again, I will now step off my soap box.



Being an unabashed Yankee / Northener, I find the continued worship and glorification of Lee, Jackson, Stuart, Hood, Davis and 'The Confederacy' sad.  Were they Loyal?  Yes, to a state, a region and an economic policy that enslaved a race of people.

My heros are Lincoln, Grant, Sherman, Harrison, Buford and the rest of the Union leadership that won the war and ended that 'perculiar institution.'

History is written by the victors and the North won.  I've no interest in the confederate version of the civil war, excuse me War of Southern Insurrection.  Show me an American Officer who resigned his commission to take up arms against the Union, I'll show you a Traitor.

There is a new book on the market, _On Hallowed Ground_  It describes the motivation of Gen Montgomery Meigs to establish a Union cemetary on Lee's Arlington Estate, it became Arlington National Cemetary.

One of the TRUE heroes of that period is Henry Clay, "The Great Compromiser" helped avoid a Civil War for decades; sadly he passed away after the Compromised of 1850 -- Perhaps he could have helped avoid the war.


----------



## BankShot

Sounds like you might be a fan of John Blassingame, who passed in 2000. Dr. Gary Daily, my ISU Afro-Am Studies prof during the early 70's, introduced me to  Blassingame's scholary review of the "peculiar institution." My favorite was by Wintrop D. Jordan, "The White Man's Burden: Historical Origins of Racism in America" (1974). In this publication, Jordan discusses the MYTHS associated with "blackness" through history, and how these images have shaped the WASP perspective.

Sack...I meant no offense to the reputation of R.E. Lee. I was simply fanning the flames of sectionalism. No worse than driving through town in a p/u truck waving a Confederate Flag, right?


----------

